# 2002 volkswagen gti 1.8t engine removal



## Sleeper87 (Jul 21, 2014)

I need to remove my motor out of my 2002 gti anyone know where i can get a manual or does anyone kno the steps this is my first time doing it. Thank you in advance


----------



## motvatedub (Nov 4, 2003)

Since no one has really answered your questions on here, i think your best bet would be to ask them in the engine specific forum


----------

